# BMW X5 E70 4.8i V8



## Sfr_Sam (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi,

I'm experiencing Erratic shifting when changing gear 1 and 2 in my X5

Could anyone help me out what would be the problem.
I went for a German Garage they said that the Gearbox is gone.

But I'm not experiencing this all the time, only time to time i feel this.

And i have read about resetting the transmission, can anyone let me know is you tried resetting the transmission in same X5 Model?


----------

